# Rebobinar bobina de 120 V a bobina de 220V



## PalmaGodoy (Jun 14, 2012)

Hola foreros, me dio ayer mi suegra un aparato para lavarse los dientes que tenia en EEUU, y por no saber, lo conecto a la toma de 220V, con lo que, claro, achicharro el trafo. Estoy pensando en rebobinarlo pero antes quiero saber si puedo meter hilo esmaltado para que soporte los 220V y no tenga que utilizar ningun adaptador.

Si alguien sabe las medidas del hilo que necesito para rebobinarlo, le pido algo de ayuda. la bobina es la tipica de las maquinas de afeitar, que hace mover un iman para crear el movimiento gracias a los campos magneticos. Nose si me explico... pero bueno si alguien puede ayudarme se lo agradeceria.


Gracias, PalmaGodoy.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 14, 2012)

Si , hilo esmaltado , el doble de las espiras y la mitad de la sección *(dije sección , no diámetro :enfadado: )*

Una opción es desenrollarlo y contarle las espiras , otra es sacar el bobinado y pesarlo , otra es bobinarlo con el alambre específico ( la mitad de la sección ) llenando el carrete prolijamente , espiras paralelas sin encimaduras.

Saludos !


----------



## PalmaGodoy (Jun 14, 2012)

Hola DOSMETROS, en principio darte las gracias porque de las pocas veces que he consultado en el foro has estado en la mayoria de ellas.

Bueno, soy un poco ignorante y pido disculpas, por lo que nose que diferencia hay entre diametro y seccion, pensaba que era lo mismo o que tienen relacion. En cuanto al numero de espiras que tengo que dar tengo unas dudas;1º no las puedo contar porque muchas de ellas estan cortadas y ya e desenrrollado un poco sin contarlas con lo que procedere a pesarlas, ¿tiene que ser el mismo peso de cobre?. 2º Si tengo que darles el doble de espiras ( aunque nose cuantas tenga para doblarlas) ¿ me entrara en el soporte de la bobina? ¿si no entra la rebobino hasta el tope de este?.

Bueno solo eso, de nuevo perdon por la ignorancia.

GRACIAS.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 14, 2012)

De nada che 

Juntás todo el cobre que sacaste y lo llevás a donde vayas a comprarlo , y le pides la misma cantidad (o un poco más , en peso) de alambre *de la mitad de la sección*.

Y rebobinás el carrete* muy prolijo* lo máximo que la mecánica te lo permita , incluso si queda lugar para volver a armarla , mejor que te quede con "montañita" .

Sección = Π(pi) * R² 

Pi por radio al cuadrado , donde radio es la mitad del díametro. , y no es lo mismo la mitad del díametro que la mitad de la sección.

Al doble del diámetro corresponde cuatro veces más de Sección , eso es por estar elevado al cuadrado 

Saludos !


----------



## PalmaGodoy (Jun 14, 2012)

Okk, gracias DOSMETROS, ahora si lo entiendo, otra cosa mas para mis neuronas.

Y una ultima cosa, si no te importa, aunque entiendo que me puedas llamar pesado, . 

- Por aumentarle la tension, ya que el bobinado hace girar un motorcito por las lineas de fuerza, (dicho motor tiene unos imanes recubriendolo), ¿No lo hace girar mas no? Ya que la frecuencia (60 Hz) es la misma, o eso creo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 14, 2012)

Hacelo tranquilo , tampoco importa mucho si es 50 ,o 60 Hz.


----------



## PalmaGodoy (Jun 19, 2012)

Perdon de nuevo, pero me estoy volviendo loco, nose como saber ni el diametro ni la seccion del hilo que quiero sustituir, para hacer las cuentas y comprar el nuevo. Saben alguna manera de averiguarlo?? tengo una herramienta pero no mide menos de 1 mm. y el hilo es menor.

Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2012)

Justamente por eso te había escrito :



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Juntás todo el cobre que sacaste y lo llevás a donde vayas a comprarlo , y le pides la misma cantidad (o un poco más , en peso) de alambre *de la mitad de la sección*.


 
Ellos tienen con que medirlo.

Si querés medirle el DIÁMETRO , enrrollás 20 espiras ajustadas en un clavo , medís y dividís por 20 

Saludos !


----------

